# Bbs?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just wondering where the best place to get BBS(well the eggs so I can set up a hatchery) from and the cheapest?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

You might want to try Aquabid.com


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

depends on hatch rate and how much you want. aquabid.com and http://www.kensfish.com/kens-specialty-food.html seem all right.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the Decapsilated brine shrimp eggs? 
And I need enough to feed about 15 baby axolotl's and betta fry lol. I plan on breeding my bettas soon


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I feed decap BSE instead of bbs, i buy them from kenfish.
I ordered two half pound bags and sent out some free samples a while ago. If i can find a stamp i still have some extra i can send you to try it out.

If you order a half pound of decaps should be enough for you. but for the price of shipping it might be worth it to get a full pound and have some around for more breeding?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I feed decap BSE instead of bbs, i buy them from kenfish.
> I ordered two half pound bags and sent out some free samples a while ago. If i can find a stamp i still have some extra i can send you to try it out.
> 
> If you order a half pound of decaps should be enough for you. but for the price of shipping it might be worth it to get a full pound and have some around for more breeding?


That would be great if you could do that for me. How much does shipping usually run through kenfish, if you dont mind me asking? They sound so much easier then setting up a hatchery


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

they have a shipping calculator when you go to your cart. ^^


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My fry seem to love the decaps just as much as actual BBS! Thanks again Bambi.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yeah I found the calculator last night lol, thanks! 
I guess ill be going the decap rout then haha. If you find a stamp, I can PM you my address if you want


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I found one(had two left xD) so just message me your adress and i can send some over. ^^


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

PM sent 

Ok so do they hatch out into live brine shrimp like normal eggs? Except you can put them right into the fry water and they instantly hatch? I've never dealt with them so I'm just curious lol. As far as I've read, that's what it sounded like so just trying to clear that up haha


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> PM sent
> 
> Ok so do they hatch out into live brine shrimp like normal eggs? Except you can put them right into the fry water and they instantly hatch? I've never dealt with them so I'm just curious lol. As far as I've read, that's what it sounded like so just trying to clear that up haha


 
From what i got, they arent alive, but you add them to a seperate cup of water and they hydrate in there and then you feed them to your babies, but im not positive


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's right, you rehydrate the decaps, then feed them to the fry. No brine shrimp, just eggs without shells.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

That would be sooo much easier. I hate bbs...lmao


----------

